# Ostarine Libido Issues - Advice?



## MrCookie (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi all, after abit of advice

i ran a 6 week Ostarine course (20mg ed with 30mg the last 3 days)

towards the end my libido practically vanished (it was/always is very high before)

i bought a basic test booster to run 4 weeks after to be on the safe side but this did nothing, which made me think could the ostarine been laced with anything else!? so i ran a 4 week pct of fusions pct matrix... now am about 3 days from finishing and again might aswell not of bothered regarding libido/sex drive as it hasnt changed, granted i do feel more pumped up but thats it.....

ive just ordered some DAA tabs to run for 4 weeks (3g ed) to see if they kickstart it... any views/thoughts? id expect this from a PH cycle but not 6 weeks on Ostarine... really frying my brain and dont want to fall into a mad panic and order things i dont need/could cause more issues

any input would be much appreciated?

just for the record, i dont smoke nor drink and nothing else has changed other than that ostarine cycle

the Ostarine i purchased was also from a well known uk online supplier

Craig


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Ostarine will shut you down, make no mistake about that, and any effects such as low libido will come from being shut down and basically having no test or any alternative in your system - after all,. Ostarine only partially stimulates your androgen receptors, to do the stuff steroids do to your musculature without the androgenic effects associated with steroid use. Try running a proper PCT, not that bollocks supplement you bought with a few ingredients in that aren't proven to do anything.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

^this. You likely will recover if you are under 30 without problems in about 4-5 weeks. If you don't or want to speed things up look at pct drugs


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

Don't bother with test boosters or DAA. Especially not DAA as this is has been shown to reduce libido - https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25844073

Ostarine does reduce test even though people who sell it tell you otherwise and just say that the tabs were tainted with a PH if people have libido issues. For a 6 week cycle there really isn't any need for PCT as your libido will bounce back after a few weeks without taking any supps. If you want to try something then Maca is pretty good and when I ran a 6 week Ostarine cycle a few years ago this kept my libido up and running during the cycle.


----------

